
Why Midwest Is Best: The Silicon Prairie - NoahBuscher
http://noahbuscher.com/silicon-prairie
======
matthewbauer
The only advantage listed of the Midwest over the west/east coast is cost of
living which you would expect to go up once the long promised "Silicon
Prairie" takes shape. Silicon Prairie News is a cool site to see regional news
on tech but I've always found it to overhype itself time and time again. There
are certainly quite a few growing tech companies in the area in the same way
that there were growing engineering companies in the past. It's hard for me to
see there ever being a "boom" in tech that makes it comparable to Silicon
Valley. We just don't have the investment capital or the human resources to
compete despite our cost of living advantages.

~~~
a3n
> The only advantage listed of the Midwest over the west/east coast is cost of
> living which you would expect to go up once the long promised "Silicon
> Prairie" takes shape.

OK, but right _now_ that advantage is there, so someone considering a move
right _now_ would get that advantage.

------
humbleMouse
The Minneapolis suburbs are a terrible barren place. Full of crappy cookie
cutter houses, white people, panera bread, chipotle, and strip malls. Devoid
of anything resembling culture. My condolences to anyone who has to live
there.

~~~
NoahBuscher
Haha! I do like downtown Minneapolis, but have not spent much time in the
suburbs. I'll heed the warning. ;^)

